# Intro



## FlyingSolo (Mar 12, 2021)

Greetings! 
I finally decided to register after lurking in the forums here for many years off and on. I came here initially during a difficult time in my marriage when I suspected that my wife had been cheating, was gone for a while when things seemed better, then came back as things got sketchy again, ultimately ending in her filing for divorce after 33 years of marriage. I won't go into all of the details now, but it could start in Coping with Infidelity and track right through half of the other forums before landing in Divorce.

The situation actually came to a head on Valentines Day in 2019 when she dropped the bomb on me, via a letter, after we had finished dinner and had ordered drinks. Excellent timing! She moved out in July of that year, and things dragged on for quite a while, also getting delayed several times due to the Covid rules with the court. My divorce was finalized in August of last year.

The whole thing has been quite a set back for me, and I am still trying to navigate being single for the first time since I was 20. Thankfully my sons are all adults, so there are no co-parenting issues to deal with, and my relationship with them is strong. For now I am just trying to stay on my feet and figure out who I am again.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome FlyingSolo! Lots of good folks here -- many like you who are D later after a long marriage!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

When a ship is sinking, sometimes the _Captain _finds he is (actually) the _Bos'n Mate_ and not really steering that svelte sloop.

Your wife wore two hats, she was the _Enginee_r on board, and she was the the ships _Navigator_.

She got lost in that affair fog, she told lies to all. The ship suffered from lack of repairs.

At the end, she took your marriage boat and crashed it on the jagged rocks of deceit.

Luckily, no one drowned, all survived.

..........................................................................

You survived with your wits about you, you still have skin in the game.
The rest of your crew is still loyal to you.

You are actually blessed.

How so?

You get another shot at love, and maybe marriage.

Being older, more mature and wary, you can take your time.

You can nibble the plums, eat those kumquats, squeeze the pears till they giggle, kiss fully those various sized watermelons.

You can do this without guilt.

Your wife freed you from that bondage you found yourself in.



_King Brian-_


----------

